# radio removal



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Im trying to install a radio into a 2003 Sentra SE-R. Can anyone help?


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

Open the top console and carfully pry out the console being held by three clips. Once that is done, unplug the hazard light. Remove the shift knob and pry out the bottom trim and unplug the cigarette lighter. Right where the pocket is, remove that by pulling toward you and it will unclip. The radio is held on by six screws, remove those six screws. Pullout the radio and unplug the antenna and radio plug. 

thats copy-paste power at its best.... =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

> _thats copy-paste power at its best.... =) [/B]_


_ 

where did you copy - paste it from?_


----------

